# Went to the Fish store mall here in Manila today



## jamestanker (Jun 30, 2012)

I go once a week and I am going to try and take a few pics each time. 

I have created a new gallery to put the pics in. you can see them here:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=738

This wasnt the largest one I saw today









Sturgeon Fish 










Today I saw some great stuff! Sturgeon Fish, Large Pacu the size of a large dog LOL Some pig nose turtles, rumor of a leatherback turtle I just wanted to see him but he was already sold. 


I picked up a few bala sharks, a large pleco and 20 plants for less then 10$


----------



## Awi (Jul 9, 2012)

wow thats awesome. wish I had some stores like that around me. I only have petco and petsmart to work with


----------



## jamestanker (Jun 30, 2012)

yeah when I first got here I couldnt find any shops besides what was at the grocery store pet area. 

then I found Cartimar and its off the charts you can buy Black Tip Reef Sharks or ping pong ball gold fish. 

Ill take more pics as I go


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd be interested to see if they claim to have any endlers livebearers and photos to determine whether they are true endlers or guppy hybrids.


----------



## jamestanker (Jun 30, 2012)

Ill ask around for Endlers next time I am there. Got any info on them?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

is that an asian arrowana?


----------



## jamestanker (Jun 30, 2012)

yeah they are everywhere here. Almost every freshwater shop has 10 or more.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow because Asian arrows are illegal to import to the us. We can only have silvers, blacks, and jardinis. On second thought that one in the pic really looks like a jardini arrow.


----------



## jamestanker (Jun 30, 2012)

created a new video of the tank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6B12JDsw8I


----------



## jamestanker (Jun 30, 2012)

I went to cartimar today and saw a very nice Flower Horn Cichlid 



















I was in and out of the mall quickly today. I did pick up about 120 ghost shrimp for $5. I got about 20 random male guppies for 2 dollars and 10 plants for $1.25 

If you visit Manila and like fish stores make sure you go to Cartimar


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Thats one beautiful fish and those prices are ridiculous!!!


----------



## jamestanker (Jun 30, 2012)

BettaGuy said:


> Thats one beautiful fish and those prices are ridiculous!!!


definitely the best prices for an aquarium hobbyist. 

the fish at Cartimar are at all levels there are plenty of crap fish but then the stuff you can get is awesome. If I had a salt water tank I would have one hell of a selection here. Ill try and get some salt water pics. Last week I noticed an abundance of star fish and small sharks 

James


----------



## jamestanker (Jun 30, 2012)

Im still hitting the Cartimar Aquarium shops every weekend! Amazing stuff you can find! Today I got a new crab and an Angler fish. Along with them I picked up about 25 new barbs. 

I have to go back tomorrow for Ghost Shrimp I need to pick up about 50. there 2.5 peso each so that will cost about 2 pennys each! I go through about 50 a week with the one RES I have left. The tank is only big enough for 1 turtle not that there larger. I only kept the small male. He is about 7 inches now. 

Everything works well together. I learned that the barbs for the most part avoid getting eaten. as long as Im buying shrimp and small guppies the ornamental fish have no problems. 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/lmiQFPwZO_Q


----------



## jamestanker (Jun 30, 2012)

I also saw these to massive Flowerhorns lip locked


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

aww they look like lovers lol


----------

